# Ripping vs. Crosscut with a chain saw



## nosoot (Sep 12, 2008)

A question for the Pros- Is it any harder on the saw or chain to Rip large rounds down the middle as opposed to the normal crosscutting? I see a lot of posts about cutting the "beasts" down to lifting size and have cut a few myself but I wondered it it was harder on the saw / chain.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 12, 2008)

It may be some, but i doubt it. Making noodles is kinda fun. If your saw has a spur sprocket on it the noodles will clog it up faster. I wouldn't worry about it and sure wouldn't let it stop me from doing it. I noodled all these up with a MS250












And the pile of noodles.


----------



## leon (Sep 12, 2008)

*rip versus noodles*



nosoot said:


> A question for the Pros- Is it any harder on the saw or chain to Rip large rounds down the middle as opposed to the normal crosscutting? I see a lot of posts about cutting the "beasts" down to lifting size and have cut a few myself but I wondered it it was harder on the saw / chain.



Ripping chains are good chains for chain saws but you have to remember they have no provision to reduce kick back as they were designed to be used in portable sawmills and of course since they are not restrained in a trolley they can be deadly as they cut extremely fast as they are designed to cut along the grain rather than against it.


That reminds me I need to sharpen all my chains including the rippers with my electric grinder :^).

leon
   opcorn:


----------



## wkpoor (Sep 12, 2008)

I really don't think there is a strain issue here. If you get right down to it the hardest time any saw will see is with a dull chain. I also think larger saws fair better at cutting with the grain. 80cc + saws will do a wonderful job of quickly cutting big rounds down to size. You will want to avoid cutting close to the ground as the volume of noodles will cause a clog if they can't get away easy. I start with 1 or 3 cuts (depending on size) 2/3 of the way down. Then I roll the log 90 degrees and cut off the pieces down to where I stopped the first cuts. Then I flip the remaining piece onto the the ones I just cut and finish the first cut/s on through.
To get a big round into 16 or 18 inch lengths to start with I cut down most of the way then stop. Pound in a large wooden wedge to force open the cut as much as possible and then very careful (like slicing a turkey) continue the cut down (without cutting through to dirt) till the weight of the log will allow it to break free. 
A couple of weeks ago I felled a 30"+ maple. I sawed the whole but up on site and it filled my dump trailer when I was done. All the pieces where easy to handle size.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 12, 2008)

nosoot said:


> A question for the Pros- Is it any harder on the saw or chain to Rip large rounds down the middle as opposed to the normal crosscutting? I see a lot of posts about cutting the "beasts" down to lifting size and have cut a few myself but I wondered it it was harder on the saw / chain.




No biggie, just dont cut with the flat side down, put it with the round side down and cut lenghtwise and you will have no problems cutting the big rounds down to size.....


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 12, 2008)

Also if you set them up on logs and do it you will not hit the dirt or clog up cause your to close to the ground. It is also easier on the back.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't cut all the way through. Cut 'em down until you are nearing ground, flip on flat side and one swing with the maul finishes it. 

Harry K


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 13, 2008)

turnkey4099 said:


> I don't cut all the way through. Cut 'em down until you are nearing ground, flip on flat side and one swing with the maul finishes it.
> 
> Harry K


+1! Let the maul (or sledge and wedge) finish the job and save the chain and gas.

Also, I try to stack the logs in threes with two smaller ones on the bottom and the big one on top, wedged between. Then when you rip the one on top, it won't move while you cut. Sometimes, however, it's so big you can't get it up there.


----------



## abohac (Sep 13, 2008)

*I do it all the time*



nosoot said:


> A question for the Pros- Is it any harder on the saw or chain to Rip large rounds down the middle as opposed to the normal crosscutting? I see a lot of posts about cutting the "beasts" down to lifting size and have cut a few myself but I wondered it it was harder on the saw / chain.



I rip anything I have to. I don't think it's hard on the saw at all. I don't have to do it much anymore since I got a splitter with a loglift but I still do it some.


----------



## Crofter (Sep 13, 2008)

I bumped the thread, "Does a rip cut dull a chisel chain quicker" , on the chainsaw forum. Ripping and how you rip was kicked around at length.


----------



## johnha (Sep 13, 2008)

If the wood is clean I haven't really noticed much additional dulling when I split a big round down the middle or quarter it. I have to do this due to my back in some cases.


----------



## J.W Younger (Sep 13, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> It may be some, but i doubt it. Making noodles is kinda fun. If your saw has a spur sprocket on it the noodles will clog it up faster. I wouldn't worry about it and sure wouldn't let it stop me from doing it. I noodled all these up with a MS250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatca gonna do with all them there gum noodles, stihl?


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 13, 2008)

J.W Younger said:


> whatca gonna do with all them there gum noodles, stihl?


They have already been burned in a barrel. Had to make room for some more wood. They were fun to make but the 250 has a spur sprocket and they clog it up faster. Had to do more stopping to pull them out. Now if i knew you had wanted them............Would have saved them for ya,LOL


----------



## nosoot (Sep 14, 2008)

*chainsaw forum?*



Crofter said:


> I bumped the thread, "Does a rip cut dull a chisel chain quicker" , on the chainsaw forum. Ripping and how you rip was kicked around at length.



Where is "the chainsaw forum"?
Never mind -found it -thanks


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 14, 2008)

nosoot said:


> Where is "the chainsaw forum"?
> Never mind -found it -thanks


Well you made us look anyway.lol


----------



## avalancher (Sep 14, 2008)

Love making them noodles. i save all mine and throw all of em in a 55 gallon drum. Pour a little diesel on em and save them for starting a fire in the shop stove. Throw a shovel full in the stove, throw a match on it and away it goes!


----------



## Trigger-Time (Sep 15, 2008)

When rounds get to big, I make a few cuts almost to the bottom
of round. Then roll round 90 deg. and repeat. You will end up with 
sq. firewood and a L shape left that is easy to split.


----------

